# Cambered bar



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2013)

POB has suggested I get one for good mornings. Just wondering your thoughts on this one.
http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn...otos/Bar-Rackable-Camber-Bar-2.jpg?1340605673


I hope this worked, I am using the wires IPad


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2013)

Wife's IPad


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 7, 2013)

Is the bar solid across the top or tube?  What is the diameter?  Looks like 2" and thats too big IMO.  Price??


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

This one is 185 bucks. 
Should I be looking at the 1 piece bar that is just bent into the camber or the ones like this that are welded?


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 8, 2013)

i have never had acces to one but it would save on  the shoulders . IMO if your going serious weight then 1 piece would be better.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2013)

Get a Safety Squat Bar and some suspension straps

The new Cambered bars sucks nobody likes them but the old ones rock.

Old Bar


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

SFG, 
I saw you thread about the straps, so I got a set. I have a safety squat bar and I use it right now. I am still teaching myself the good morning . I watched a lot of vids and couldn't decide on the 2 different style bars. I wonder if a guy could go to a machine shop with a piece of cold rolled steel and get it bent like the old ones.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i have never had acces to one but it would save on  the shoulders . IMO if your going serious weight then 1 piece would be better.



I am leaning toward the 1 piece.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> SFG,
> I saw you thread about the straps, so I got a set. I have a safety squat bar and I use it right now. I am still teaching myself the good morning . I watched a lot of vids and couldn't decide on the 2 different style bars. I wonder if a guy could go to a machine shop with a piece of cold rolled steel and get it bent like the old ones.



I'm sure someone can make one bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> SFG,
> I saw you thread about the straps, so I got a set. I have a safety squat bar and I use it right now. I am still teaching myself the good morning . I watched a lot of vids and couldn't decide on the 2 different style bars. I wonder if a guy could go to a machine shop with a piece of cold rolled steel and get it bent like the old ones.



It would need to be mandrel bent stock.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It would need to be mandrel bent stock.


I would just cut and weld it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It would need to be mandrel bent stock.



Right, like in a jig so the angles are the same. We have a local shop that could do it. It looks like it is has about 4 feet between the drops.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2013)

S4L, can you weld? I made my own. It's similar to the one you posted but its all round tube. Ive used both styles and really have no preference. They both work.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

This one is close to the old ones but I am not sure on the quality. 
http://www.newyorkbarbells.com/im-0200.html


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> S4L, can you weld? I made my own. It's similar to the one you posted but its all round tube. Ive used both styles and really have no preference. They both work.



Did you just use a normal barbell and cut it? What size did you use for the top and how far apart are the drops ? It seams like the welded ones are closer together. I guess just for comfort and to rack it?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2013)

Top bar is 1.25 solid, the down bars are 2" along with the ones the weight slides on. Ill get some measurements tonight. Nothin fancy but it works.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Top bar is 1.25 solid, the down bars are 2" along with the ones the weight slides on. Ill get some measurements tonight. Nothin fancy but it works.



I am all about the less expensive route. 

Thanks Worm


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 9, 2013)

safety squat bars work great for good mornings dude.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 9, 2013)

Just saw that they have an old school cambered bar at my gym hidden in the back. Only prob is it looks alittle more bowed and at first glance doesn't look like it can be racked. Weird, but im going to give it a shot Monday.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> safety squat bars work great for good mornings dude.



I am using a safty squat bar right now, but it seams like the weight is in the wrong place. I dont know if that makes sense on not. My glutes and hams need work and with the safty squat bar the pressure is on my back. I am still learning the good morning and I always look for any advantage I can get.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Just saw that they have an old school cambered bar at my gym hidden in the back. Only prob is it looks alittle more bowed and at first glance doesn't look like it can be racked. Weird, but im going to give it a shot Monday.



I think thats why someone has came up with the newer style rackable bar. I am going to use it for suspended good mornings. 
Let me know how it works.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 9, 2013)

depending on the squat rack and bar sometimes its just best to use straps to hang the bar from instead of racking it for good mornings.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> depending on the squat rack and bar sometimes its just best to use straps to hang the bar from instead of racking it for good mornings.



That's how I do em.. With my spud inc suspension straps


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I am using a safty squat bar right now, but it seams like the weight is in the wrong place. I dont know if that makes sense on not. My glutes and hams need work and with the safty squat bar the pressure is on my back. I am still learning the good morning and I always look for any advantage I can get.



The weight is more out in front of you to thrown you foward it teaches you to stay tight.

Use a wide stance to hit hams good but you'll always hit low back.

When the weight gets heavy you swing the bar to get yourself set proper!


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 12, 2013)

Top bar across is 70".

Between two down tubes is 50".

Down tubes are 24" total length.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great Worm. 
Thanks for taking your time to post the pic.
S4L


----------

